# Why can't I access my router settings at 192.168.1.1?



## JohnJSal

Hello everyone. I'm having all kinds of random and frustrating trouble getting my router to work consistently. I tried using a third-party firmware that was highly recommended, but after I installed it my wireless network key no longer worked for logging onto the network. Even after a factory reset, it still asked me for a password and wouldn't accept the correct one (whereas at this point it should have been asking me to set up the network as if it were brand new).

Anyway, I have another (same model) router that I just replaced it with, and I did a factory reset on that as well. This time the setup went fine and I'm connected to the internet again (for now, but it never lasts).

So here's my question. I have always been able to access my router settings by going to 192.168.1.1, but now that doesn't work. It just gives me a blank page and doesn't load anything. However, going to more specific URLs does work, such as:

http://192.168.1.1/Advanced_Wireless_Content.asp
http://192.168.1.1/Advanced_FirmwareUpgrade_Content.asp

So it seems the address 192.168.1.1 is still correct, but why won't it go to the index page??

Thanks!
John


----------



## beers

Which router?


----------



## JohnJSal

ASUS RT-N56U, and I've been having nothing but problems with both of them (I got a replacement of the same model). It shows I am both connected and have internet access, but I can't actually go to any websites. I get a page not found error or something like that. Right now it's working, probably because I just reset it, but as I said above, now I can't access the settings with that address that was working not five minutes before it *wasn't* working.


----------



## Okedokey

Go to command prompt and type ipconfig /all

Copy that into this thread.


----------



## JohnJSal

c:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : John-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-56-27-6D-F5-62
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys AE3000
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-56-27-6D-F5-63
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d0a5:b2ab:a826:53b8%15(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.89(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 21, 2015 9:18:31 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 22, 2015 9:21:32 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 415258151
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-00-27-69-90-2B-34-3E-30-E0

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : hsd1.tx.comcast.net.
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-2B-34-3E-30-C0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connectio
n
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-2B-34-3E-30-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{60F5AEE1-CCF3-463B-8D1A-D95C58416845}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

c:\>


----------



## Okedokey

Sop you're using your computer plugged straight in the router by the looks, correct?


----------



## JohnJSal

Okedokey said:


> Sop you're using your computer plugged straight in the router by the looks, correct?



The computer I mainly use is not plugged in to the modem or router. I have a Wi-Fi USB stick that I use to connect to the Wi-Fi network. But I also have a Chromebook, and there is another laptop in the house, and they all have the same problem of not being able to connect to the internet whenever it happens. Bypassing the router and plugging (yet another) computer directly into the modem works, so I know it's something with the router.

Edit: Well, just as I finished typing this post and tried to submit it, I lost my connection. And this time it actually said "No internet access," which it usually doesn't. I really hate this thing. I have tried so many things to fix it and nothing works. I know it's not the specific router itself because I replaced it. It has to be something with the settings, or I suppose something going on in my area that interferes with it. I've tried changing the channels in the settings but that didn't work either.


----------



## Agent Smith

What firmware did you use. For DD-WRT thay always tell you to do the 30-30-30 rule. http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Hard_reset_or_30/30/30

And you should NEVER upload and configure a router with WIFI. Use a Ethernet cable.


----------



## JohnJSal

I used the Padavan firmware, and as I said, after I installed it, I wasn't able to get back on my network at all. It seemed to reset everything (the network was listed as "ASUS" instead of my own network name), but when I tried to connect to it to set it up again, it asked for my wireless network key, which I entered but was told was wrong. I know for sure it was right. So I was left not able to do anything at all.

Luckily I had a second router (same model) and I used that one. That one just has the latest ASUS firmware installed.

Also, the problem I'm having (of seeming to be connected but having no internet service) started before I upgraded the firmware. I only did the upgrade because that was one of the recommended fixes for the problem. So I'm pretty sure that the upgrade didn't cause any of this.

Even so, is it too late to upgrade or reinstall the firmware through a cable connection? I just have no confidence that that will do anything anyway, because like I said, this problem was happening before the upgrade.


----------



## Agent Smith

What I would do is connect an Ethernet cable to the router and PC. Do the 30-30-30 rule and upload your router's firmware. Then it would be easier to find a problem. It could be your WIFI settings in the PC.

https://www.asus.com/us/Networking/RTN56U/HelpDesk_Download/

BTW, once you upload a new firmware your WIFI settings are gone. SSID and password will be default values. That is why you seen Asus.

What OS are you using? You might want to try a TCP/IP Winsock fix.


----------



## JohnJSal

Agent Smith said:


> What I would do is connect an Ethernet cable to the router and PC. Do the 30-30-30 rule and upload your router's firmware. Then it would be easier to find a problem. It could be your WIFI settings in the PC.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Networking/RTN56U/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> BTW, once you upload a new firmware your WIFI settings are gone. SSID and password will be default values. That is why you seen Asus.
> 
> What OS are you using? You might want to try a TCP/IP Winsock fix.



Yes, I figured after the firmware upgrade my settings were gone, but why was it asking me to enter a wireless network key as if one still existed? I was expecting it to tell me that the network needed to be set up (as if for the first time), but that's not what happened. I didn't know what wireless key to enter and I couldn't access the network at all.

I'm using Windows 7 64-bit. No idea what a winsock fix is. I'm not as savvy with network stuff, and I really hate these kinds of problems.


----------



## Agent Smith

How to fix the Winsock. http://windows7themes.net/en-us/winsock-fix-for-windows-7/


----------



## beers

As before, just manage the router settings via wired interface.  Then you don't need the default SSID credentials and can just reset it to whatever you want.


Agent Smith said:


> How to fix the Winsock. http://windows7themes.net/en-us/winsock-fix-for-windows-7/



That's classified as 'wasting his time' advice..


----------



## JohnJSal

beers said:


> That's classified as 'wasting his time' advice..



So far everything I've tried has fallen into that category 

The only thing I can think of, since it seems to happen mainly at night, is that there's some kind of interference going on. But even when this happens, bypassing the router and plugging the modem directly into the computer still works fine, so it has to be something with the router.

I've tried changing the bandwidth to 20MHz and 40MHz separately (default is 20/40 combined), and I've tried changing the channels to 1 and 11 (default is Auto), but that didn't do anything either, unless there's more I need to do to get these changes to "stick" besides just pressing the Apply button in the settings...


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm fed up with the RT-N56U. I had two of them and they both started regularly crapping out. I've since replaced it with an AC66U.


----------



## JohnJSal

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm fed up with the RT-N56U. I had two of them and they both started regularly crapping out. I've since replaced it with an AC66U.



Well, I didn't really think it was a good move to replace it with another ASUS product that might operate the same way. I've ordered a different router and it should be here tomorrow. I guess if this one does it too, then I'll know it has to be some kind of interference issue around my area.

It's too bad though. The RT-N56U comes highly rated and recommended, and when it does work it seems to have great range and signal. But I can't keep going on like this, with it stopping every night. I just can't help but think that the problem may be something interfering with the router, but not really the router itself. If that's the case I hate to give up on it, but I don't know what else to do or try.

I just called ASUS and they gave me these suggestions:

it is recommended to use WPA-Auto Personal and WPA Encryption TKIP+AES
Change the Channel to 1, 6 or 11
Change the Beacon Interval to 50
Fragmentation Threshold to 2306
RTS Threshold 2307

I guess if (when) the problem happens again tonight, I can try these things. Not crazy about messing with the security settings though. And I've already changed the channel to 1 and 11 before, and that didn't seem to work. My router doesn't have the Fragmentation Threshold setting so I'll have to skip that one.


----------



## voyagerfan99

JohnJSal said:


> Well, I didn't really think it was a good move to replace it with another ASUS product that might operate the same way. I've ordered a different router and it should be here tomorrow.



Unfortunately it's not my money, otherwise I would have just bought a Ubiquiti EdgeRouter Lite and a UniFi AP or two instead of a wireless router.


----------



## beers

JohnJSal said:


> I've ordered a different router and it should be here tomorrow.



What did you order?


----------



## JohnJSal

beers said:


> What did you order?



I ordered a Linksys EA4500. I had a Linksys before this ASUS and never had an issue, so I'm hoping it will just work. I love other ASUS products though, too bad I'm having trouble with this one.


----------



## beers

Brand itself doesn't typically mean much, every manufacturer has certain 'turd' models.

Hopefully it's an improvement for you though.


----------



## JohnJSal

true. rs said:


> Brand itself doesn't typically mean much, every manufacturer has certain 'turd' models.
> 
> Hopefully it's an improvement for you though.



That's true, but this particular Asus model wasn't supposed to be one of them. That's what is so disappointing.


----------

